# Rolled on navarre beach



## WJHamel (Feb 29, 2012)

ugh. When will i learn?

Launched the PA and the Outback from Navarre beach last night about 5:30. GREAT fishing. Spanish macks hitting everything on every cast. Tore hell out of all of my sabikis. It was dodgy launching but we finally got out there. Having too much fun and not paying attention to the time. It was dark by the time we got back. We could "hear" that the surf had picked up, but it was almost too dark to really judge it. My son got the Outback in without much problem. That torpedo is always fun in the incoming surf. I made a couple of expeditionary runs to the beach and turned tail and ran back out on both attempts. Finally thought i saw an area that i could "thread the needle" and beach it. Made a run for it and hurd that crescendo of thunder rumbling behind me and getting closer. Now, my first mistake was NOT securing my gear and NOT getting the dozen nice macks into the forward hold before making this run (DOH!!!). At any rate, that rumbling finally reached my ass end and promptly turned me sideways and just as quickly flipped me, about 50 yards from the beach. Fortunately i was able to flip it back over before the next wave hit, but i was still neck deep in water. Lost half my tackle boxes, my good filet knife and my fish finder got soaked. hoping to dry that out tonight with the heat gun and pray it comes back to life.

Installing straps this weekend to secure ALL the damn tackle boxes and going to install a nasa style checklist permanently attached to the boat until i learn to FOLLOW PROCEDURES when beaching in rough surf.

Ack. And to boot, my whole friggin body aches from taking that roll.

Lost all the fish also. Hope to get back out on Saturday and redeem myself.

--james


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Damn bro. Secure everything, even if its not big!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, sounds like a bummer!
Good luck next time.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, that sucks, quality learning aid though, good luck with redemption


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Crap, When its rough I jump out and swim it through the surf. I've seen some of the yak legends on this forum get rolled so u got to be prepared, even when its calm. It's not if you will get rolled, its when.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I swim like Nemo chaps.. bum knee makes me go in circles . I need a different plan.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha, thats a good one ox


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

bad luck, leash everything down that you like and be careful what days you hit the surf. first cobes caught this year, last couple of days. good luck to everyone :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

It is that time of year for everyone to roll...Navarre is tough, always swim that yak in.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad your ok. I've not flip mine on accident YET. I always try to secure everything and remove hooks when launching and landing so when it does happen it doesn't get worse and with the above I swim it in but I dont launch in rough surf


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

When I'm heading back towards the beach from offshore, if the waves are large in the surf, I turn around when I hit the surf zone facing offshore. Then I paddle in "backwards" keeping the yak 90 degrees to the incoming waves. If I see a large rogue wave coming towards me, then I paddle "forward" and let the bow of my yak ride over the wave. Once the large wave passes underneath me, I start paddling backwards again until I'm in inches deep water right at the beach. I then jump out, grab the yak by the grab handle and pull my yak up on the beach. 

I've never capsized doing it this way and I've been offshore kayaking since 2003.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Night Wing knows of what he speaks. That being said PAs are notorious for reentry turtles.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

learned with my PA last year. they are not very good in the surf. calm days for me for sure this year.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't swim well, but with life jacket on I swim it in...not dumped yet.. yet is the key word:whistling:


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*also*

get a good pair of flipers, help swiming with those bad knees, voice of experence, I got a replacement knee, mike


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a good proverb, "There are two kinds of people that go fishing in a yak, those that have rolled and those that will." 

Strap it down, when i doubt swim it in. We go fishing in all kinds of wx and waves - above all relish getting salty. If you're scared or timid about getting wet don't launch from the beach - that hesitation will get you plastered. 

Be safe and Have fun!


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you made it in OK.... thanks for the post.... we all can learn .... better luck next time.... tight lines !!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I rolled my Outback coming in to Navarre Beach last summer. It was bad- ha. Tail over head, braid fishing line tangled around me, etc. I'm a nervous wimp now and just swim it in, and that seems to work fine. The backward paddling sounds like a good technique. The Outback doesn't seem to surf well at all, but I'm sure some folks can pull it off.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

kinda new to yaking been out 8-10 times in my new yak only in rivers and lakes your story is what really makes me nervous about the gulf...glad you made it ok though.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The contour of Navarre Beach makes it a tough launch and landing in even small surf. I feel your pain and I still have a scar on my arm from when I got rolled trying to launch there.


----------

